# Xmas mood



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure how the cd's work, or why they do but I tell you sumthing - IM SO GLAD I HAVE THEM!!Every year I dread christmas cuz im usually running round like a headless chicken and then have attacks rite after christmas lunch.Not this year!!  Still been busy, still had christmas dinner.. I even had a go on my sisters new dance mat!! (hours of fun







) and I have been symptom free all day... Well ok maybe not totally.. I did get slight tummy pains after being on the dance mat for 2 hours but im sure most people would.. Im having the best christmas I have had in a long time.. I hope this finds you all well too..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Doing pretty well, but my husband gave me a roaster for Christmas....







(Afterwards I found the indoor fountain he put in the same box but didn't tell me about until the next day)Glad you had such a nice time on the dance mat. What exactly is a dance mat, anyway? Just curious. When we dance or exercise, we do it on a wooden floor.I still do the hypno almost every evening because it always helps me to relax better. I'll probably always do it for the way it soothes and relieves tension and gut pain.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Ohhh indoor fountain hey.. id love one of them..Dance mat.. well its kinda like a game that you connect to a games console (playstation), and then on the tv it shows you which button to press on the dance mat which you stand on.. along to music.. I was ok with the slow songs but I nearly tripped myself up doing the fast ones Still lots of fun and a great way to excercise!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

valtaya, I am very happy to hear you like them and they are helping.What day are you on?Hope your both doing well.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks..Im just about to start session 4.. and honestly, since starting these sessions I havent had one attack at all.. Ok so I still havent ventured out the house much but that cuz its so flippin freezing!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So good to hear Val. Wish you much continued success and thanks for sharing this with us.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes really good to hear valtaya.We are getting a rare winter snow storm here in the valley in Oregon. Again excellent and keep us updated.







BQ,


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Its snowing here in lovely Nottingham, England too.. took me by suprise - one minute it was quite sunny, next it was snowing!!Thanks for all your support and kind words - you guys have helped me sooo much, I just hope that one day I will be able to return the favour.. Happy new year to you all!!


----------

